# Comparing FMA stick techniques to Ninjutsu stick techniques



## Bester (Jun 23, 2004)

I asked a question on the Ninjutsu forum seeking a comparision of the stick techniques used in Ninjutsu with other arts.  Knowing that the FMA is famous for its stickwork, could a few people please check the thread there and add some expert opinions?

 Thank you.

 Al.

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15216


----------

